# Good deal on some T-track



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

6 Pc. T-Track Super Savings Bundle


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Folks,Cmon thats less than $3 a foot shipped, a great deal


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I already have 8 feet of unused track, figured I had better not ask She who actually buys the stuff for anymore.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

At 13 ft of track for $30, it's under $3 and approaching $2/ft. If that includes shipping, ut's an even better deal! 

I didn't see "free shipping" on the link, but it may well be there. Shipping to Alaska however, is not normally included except from Amazon, IME..


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Hey Folks,Cmon thats less than $3 a foot shipped, a great deal


+1 on that. Hartville has been putting that up every few months for awhile now. I still have 14 ft or so left from my last order. They also have pretty good prices on knobs and hold downs.
Haven't seen much free shipping out of them yet so usually pad my order when they have something I NEED.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Rockler has it's 4' with attachments on sale again. Not sure about shipping.


----------

